# 12 week old Kitten peeing the bed?



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

I have two 12 week kittens. I was getting ready for church. I went into make up my bed and noticed one of the kitties wet my bed. Further inspection he wet his igloo too. I guess I shouldn't have moved the litter box from my bedroom. Is this normal for little kittens to have accidents? I think it was the little male. He is very shy. I think he held it all night and then couldn't make it to the bathroom across the hall. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Make sure you clean up the mess very well, and keep a close eye on him, especially if you think it's the male. Try putting a couple of litter boxes around the house to avoid accidents because they can't make it. 

Keep a close eye on him and see if he struggles to use the bathroom or not, it's most likely just because he can't hold it, but keep a close eye just in case.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

he may have been a little spooked by the trip in the night or by himself.. new surroundings and all that.. I would keep a litter box close at hand for them and then start moving it untill you get where you want it(hopefully without accidents)


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes, I would not move the litter box on a kitten that little. 

That, and kittens are like little babies. You have to monitor just about everything they do at that age. I am a big believer in keeping them in a small area, where they can't get into too much trouble, when they are that age, until they really have established good litter box habits. Also, it is easier to catch furniture scratching before it starts, if you can only have them running freely when you can watch them. 

And yeah, you have to get the pee completely out of wherever they peed. Nature's Miracle, or I swear by washing things out with white vinegar and water, it works wonderfully, and is very cheap. But you have to get that all the way out, or they will pee there again. Maybe keep them confined to a small area, a bathroom even, until you know that they have completely gotten the hang out of peeing in the litter box.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

We am washing the sheets and blankets in oxi clean. It is a stain and odor remover. We are introducing them slowly. For two days we left them in the bathroom and then we introduced them to the room across the hall for two days which is my bedroom. Where they sleep under my bed. Then we introduced them to my parrents room. And then the spare bed room. This is all upstairs. We put a baby gate and so far they have not tried jumping over it. We also put a litter box that is right where he sleeps in my bedroom he used that one. It is not covered. I wonder if he is affraid of the enclosure.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

covered litter boxes may be new to them, try uncovered and maybe a night-light near the boxes,, new house, new things and no mom!!!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes, enclosed litter boxes could be very scary and different to them right now, and if they are at all afraid of it, they probably will avoid it. Also, if it is near something scary, like a washing machine that makes noise, or furnace that makes noise when it turns on. I would leave it right where they had been previously using it, or, put extra ones out. While they are kittens, having extra boxes around ensure there will always be a place for them to go. Better to have the hassle of having extra litter boxes around than having them go on your bed or rug or furniture. You will begin to see which one they prefer in a short amount of time. I have 4 in my house, but only 1 seems to be the favorite, by far. 

They are still little, they are learning


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Are you sure it was urine? When our kittens were 11 weeks old and came home with us, the next morning the blanket one was sitting on was wet and I thought...oh no not litter box issues. I mentioned this to the rescue and somehow figured out that the kitten had spit up instead or going outside the box. I was relieved and I think it may have happened one more time, but not again. Maybe all the excitement of the move. I'm not sure if kitten urine has the same distinct smell as a cat, but what I now think was spit up/vomit did not smell like ammonia.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

They were using the cover one just fine when they were locked in the bathroom. They didn't seem scared at all they even would get in there together and play. I made the litter boxes out of storage containers that are clear so they can see through it. so it is a box inside a box. It also has a clear lid.

Lotu, It smelled like urine and was yellow. So I am pretty sure it is urine. Thanks everyone so much.

But you are right about covered litterboxes. I have a uncovered litter box where he sleeps I realized he used it.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Just a update. Went to the store found some unscented clay cat liter. I now have all uncovered litter pans. I have two liter boxes in my bedroom. One across the hall where it was to begin with. One is by my bed so if he feels scared he won't have far to go. I hope this will correct the problem. I also got those diffuser plug ins.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

*Blue Boy I think I figured out his problem.*

He likes his privacy I put the litter box between my bed and dresser. He uses that one just fine. Also it is not covered. I have not seen him go in it by himself though. I put him in the litter box and scratch around. Sometimes he hops out and does not stay. Three times now that I put him in the box he has peed or pooped. I think he is a late bloomer. We are now doing the happy pee and poop dance. Cha cha cha! 

I hope that fixes it.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

That is great news. Kittens just need a little guidance and patience sometimes. Glad they are doing better


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks howsefrau!!!raising kittens are not for wimps.


----------

